# New Glue - anyone used it?



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Latest issue of Woodworker's Journal mentioned Nexabond 2500 glue in the "What's In Store" section of the magazine. I was wondering if anyone has used it & has comments. I thought it might have uses for me such as attaching wood pulls to my boxes.
Thanks!
Here's the Bioformix site

http://shop.bioformix.com/


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

It's a new brand of CA (super) glue, nothing more to it. Over the years I've tried many brands of CA glue, some boutique brands that were supposed to be "it" but they were all the same with one exception, Loctite Professional Super Glue (not to be confused with regular Loctite Super Glue which is exactly like all the other brands I've tried). The Loctite Professional really is the best CA glue out there and the nozzle doesn't plug.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Good info Rick. Thanks.


----------



## rtutsky (Oct 14, 2012)

I have used Satellite City ca glue for years and find it works well for me but it doesn't take long before its nozzle plugs up. Thanks for the heads up on the Loctite glue. If it works as well as the Satellite City glue and doesn't clog up, it would be worth the switch.


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick - another thanks from me for your information. I will check on places to find the Loctite Pro around here.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I accidentally left the cap off my Loctite Pro for almost 24 hours and … nothing happened. It was right as rain the next day. That was the moment it sold me, haha.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I decided to try Nexabond to assemble a end grain cutting board from various hardwood scraps I had accumulated. I'm only part way through the project but it is working well. I have time to fit and clamp several pieces before the glue sets up and in about 3-5 minutes (with medium grade glue) I can continue adding more pieces. 
First I tested it for strength and is bonded much better that regular CA glue I have used. On the test joint the wood broke apart before the glue bond gave. The article touted it's ability to bond end grain in mitre joints and lathe turning work. The will be my next test.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Les,

Why do you use CA glue on your cutting boards instead of, let's say, Titebond III? The setup time is clearly an advantage. Anything else?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I read the article and didn't feel I had to rush out and buy some, yet. I may try it but would really like some long term life expectancy info first.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

OK. I finished the first cutting board project. The Nexabond 2500 CA glue does help assemble the pieces more quickly and I found this quite helpful with the random size scrap pieces I was using. I could glue on several pieces and in just a few minutes trim any overhanging pieces on the saw so I could continue adding more. I worked from at least one true edge as I progressed to keep everything squared up.
Except for the quick assembly time I think I still prefer Titebond III or similar wood glue over CA for most work. 
Woodworking magazine did tout the ability to glue up end grain pieces in miter joints and similar projects. I will work on that test next.
Now we will have to wait for the durability test on the cutting board in my wife's kitchen.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Has anyone heard of extraphem ? (I think that's how it is spelled). The name has now been changed though.
I was a given a packet containing two pots one for glue and the other for catalyst hardner, both come as one plastic coated pack.I was told it is fantastic, and is marked as completely guaranteed to be 100% waterprpoof and suitable for boats etc.My friend who gave it to me used his for his hobby of making Bows and arrows .Alistair


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Alistair, Looks like it's changed names:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/polyproof-fully-waterproof-glue


----------

